# Wall mounted toilet tank



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

We have a customer that has an older kohler wall mounted toilet tank that was leaking under the flush valve. The stand pipe from tank to bowl is 2" and we need to be able to get a 2" box type flange to hide the bottom of the flush valve. I was wondering if anyone knew where to find old parts for wall mounted tanks online since the supply house claims they cannot get any parts for it. I do not have a picture of the parts but I may be able to snap a few tomorrow morning....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

2" high box flange
http://www.efaucets.com/detail.asp?Product_Id=318-26

Misc. toilet parts
http://www.signaturehardware.com/class261
http://www.plumbingsupply.com/toilet-repair-parts.html


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My local True Value has the box flanges and the 2" flush ells. I'd try a small, local hardware store before going online.






Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Regular flush ell won't work, tank is 6ft off the top of the bowl. Hardware stores around here suck, they barely have any kind of escutcheons. Thanks for the links, will see if we can get something to work.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Toilet Parts









Paul


----------

